# Standard & Mini Breeders: North Carolina



## rp17 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello all, I posted on my introductory message to the forum that I am hoping for a Moyen/Klein. If that doesn't work out though, I want to have a backup plan. I'm not sure yet whether we'd choose a Standard or Mini (since ideally we'd like something in the middle!), so I'm looking for recommendations for both sizes. Can anyone recommend a great breeder in or near NC? If not, we are willing to travel and while we'd prefer to stay on the East Coast (driving distance) we'll fly if we have to.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I got a beautiful minipoo from Aery Poodles. Richard Bohannon is in Weaverville, NC [email protected] - Tel: 828-707-4620 

My Babykins is slightly oversized as a minipoo. She was originally a puppy held for conformation but she grew above the height limit so she couldn't be shown as a mini. 

If he doesn't have any puppies, perhaps he will know who in your area might have.


----------



## rp17 (Jun 6, 2018)

Skylar said:


> I got a beautiful minipoo from Aery Poodles. Richard Bohannon is in Weaverville, NC [email protected] - Tel: 828-707-4620
> 
> My Babykins is slightly oversized as a minipoo. She was originally a puppy held for conformation but she grew above the height limit so she couldn't be shown as a mini.
> 
> If he doesn't have any puppies, perhaps he will know who in your area might have.


Thank you, I will reach out to him. Just out of curiosity, how big your Babykins? She looks beautiful in your profile pic!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She's 15" at the withers and weighs 16 pounds.


----------



## rp17 (Jun 6, 2018)

Well this happened quick! Thanks for recommending Richard. He happened to have another breeder friend (also an AKC judge) who has an 8 week old available now. He thinks he's going to be a big boy, champion parents. After waiting nearly a year and a half with another breeder who didn't work out (personal health issues), we were ready and are jumping on the opportunity!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats, rp! That is fabulous news! Excited for you  And good job on the connection, Skylar!


----------



## rp17 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks! I admit I'm a little nervous that we just made a decision in a matter of hours without a ton of background, but seeing as how Richard seems to be a very reputable breeder, I can't imagine he'd recommend someone he didn't trust. His friend is new to breeding poodles and doesn't have a website, but the puppy's parents are both Richard's dogs and fully health tested.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, that was fast. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh my! You’re getting a mini! Buy a lottery ticket, you are SO lucky. Skylar is officially entitled to half when you win. Yay, you for being decisive. The breeders recommended on PF are worth picking up the phone for or getting on a wait list Your AKC judge breeders will be watching all of the mini’s, hopefully you can pay it forward. Great “how we met” story.


----------

